# new plant



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

this is actually supposed to be a terrarium plant, but im posting it here because well frankly its a plant and theres no place for terrariums here! anyways here is a pic, i hope that someone can identify it.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Maybe someone knows a website then?


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

Looks like Peperomia to me
http://biology.ugent.be/peperomia/photos/c-magnoliifolia-tricolor.jpg
I have a nice variagated one at home.
http://biology.ugent.be/peperomia/photos/c-magnoliifolia-Golden-Gate.jpg


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

thanks myravan me too!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

how do you care for this plant? it came in a little plastic container with a sponge type thing attached to it. Should I just tear away that sponge type thing or shall i leave it on there??


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

is the sponge thing rockwool?


----------



## ALFA WOLF (May 24, 2005)

i second that it does look like a peperomia


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Lydia said:


> is the sponge thing rockwool?


 yes, lydia it is


----------



## ALFA WOLF (May 24, 2005)

Whats the rock wool for?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Rock wool supplies nutrients to plants via the roots. Very popular and relatively cheap in mass for growing terrestrial plants and aquatic plants emmersed. (emmersed plants ship better and can be easier to grow than aquatic as they can derrive CO2 from the air vs trying to pump it into the water. You are also not limited by space nor leary of algae growth.)


----------



## ALFA WOLF (May 24, 2005)

Is it like a redish color.


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

As far as I know, peperomias are plain simple houseplants. They may be more appropriate for terreriums than other plants, I don't know, I've never had a terrerium.

There are several different types of peperomias, but the one you have can be treated pretty much like a succulent (ie plant from desert environment). Look at the leaves, they are thick and waxy, designed to lose minimum amounts of water. Just put it in a pot with ordinary houseplant soil/compost. Mine likes alot of light and survives on very little water. I don't know how well it would do if you watered it alot, I tend to be the kind of person who waters less than is ideal rather than more!


----------



## ALFA WOLF (May 24, 2005)

I do the smae thing and when the leaves start to turn brown i rip off that part of the leafe and water more and it seems to be fine, but i have those lilly hybrids


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

fishfreaks said:


> how do you care for this plant? it came in a little plastic container with a sponge type thing attached to it. Should I just tear away that sponge type thing or shall i leave it on there??



i would leave it on there personally...just try to loosen it up a little...see what other people say though


----------



## ALFA WOLF (May 24, 2005)

I agree if they put it on their it probably has a purpose


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

thanks guys! i took the plant out of the plastic container, and left the wool on. I then just placed the plant inside the terrarium in the water side of the tank.


----------



## ALFA WOLF (May 24, 2005)

Good Job!!!


----------

